# Simple Shot Band Making Jig



## Falco (Apr 11, 2017)

what a cool piece of kit this is!

well made........comes with a heap of band materials.......i will post up some pics once i get the hang of it!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

S.S has good stuff right enough. Thanx for supporting a Vendor.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Have one been using for a few years now. Great product.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Simple Shots top notch.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Simple Shot is the cat's ass!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Maybe I should've said Simple Shot is the Bee's knees...lol...I'm running out of pre WW2 hip terms...lol

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Simple Shot is the cat's ***!
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


Cats pajamas sir

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------

